# Выпавшая поясничная грыжа



## Irizhka (15 Ноя 2018)

Добрый вечер! Скажите пожалуйста как быть,маме 61 год сделали две операции с разницей в неделю а боли не проходят,стопа и голень печет ,покалывает ,болит. Тоже сказали вроде как востановление так идет.Первая операция оказалось с сюрпризом ,т.к. МРТ показало одно а когда начали делать операцию оказался обьем большой,вторую назначили т.к. повторное МРТ снова показало появление грыжи. Выписали домой,боли не особо проходят как нам дальше быть?


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2018)

@Irizhka, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

